# Stretching Bee's Wax



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Brandy
I sell beeswax to folks that do just this. I think the percentage can change, it would take experimentation to get the right combo for your end candle. 
One customer I have uses only 10% beeswax in their soy candles, but they advertise them as "soy" candles. If one is going for the "cache" of beeswax candles, it would, of course, be unethical to dilute the beeswax without labeling it as such. 
Sheri


----------



## Brandy (Dec 3, 2005)

I wasn't sure about the different melting temps., and or how well they might mix together and hated to waste this "gold"!! I also thought that by adding soy or palm wax that it might lighten up the bee's wax just a touch. Just curious if others are doing this.


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Brandy Read the posts at Pouring Temp for beeswax and you will see that it has been very common to mix beeswax with other products, and in fact pure beeswax is not the norm for commercial candles.

But if you are going to sell them seems like it would be better for a beekeeper to go with pure. You can buy wax from other beeks pretty cheaply I think. Or get it from the suppliers.

[ December 08, 2006, 06:59 AM: Message edited by: BerkeyDavid ]


----------

